# Sangfroidish vs. Music Dragon



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 4, 2015)

[size=+2]*Sangfroidish vs Music Dragon*[/size]



Sangfroidish said:


> guess what mofo, it's another recycled arena /o/
> 
> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> ...


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Lynne* the female Torchic <Blaze>
 *Sakuya* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Quelana* the female Braixen <Blaze> @ Sun Stone
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Krokorok <Intimidate> @ Smooth Rock
 *Rhyme* the female Woobat <Unaware> @ Soothe Bell
 *Sissel* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Remilia* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Chester* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Smoke Ball


*Music Dragon's active squad*

 *Pravus* the male Steelix <Rock Head> (2PHAT)
 *Doctor Proctor* the male Exeggutor <Chlorophyll> (2PHAT)
 *Goach* the male Whiscash <Oblivious>
 *The Doctor's Posse* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll>
 *Parfenova* the female Spritzee <Aroma Veil>
 *King of Hearts* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard> @ Sticky Barb
 *Lillibeth* the female Spoink <Own Tempo>
 *Witch Doctor Nana* the female Carnivine <Levitate> @ Binding Band
 *Ant Heater* the male Heatmor <Flash Fire> @ Smoke Ball
 *Corphoot* the male Corphish <Hyper Cutter>

Wow, I don't believe how easy it is to start a battle now!

*Turn order*

- Sangfroidish sends out
- Music Dragon sends out and commands
- Sangfroidish commands
- I ref this mess

Also, it's been a long while since I last reffed a battle, so don't hesitate to point out any mistake. Good luck to you both, and may the RNG ever be in your favor.


----------



## Meowth (May 4, 2015)

Thanks, LotF!

I think for old time's sake I'll open with a Sneasel, even though this one's not Ace Attorney themed. Let's go, Sakuya!


----------



## Music Dragon (May 4, 2015)

Ack! A Dark-type!? That's my one weakness!

Hrrm. It feels cheap to do this, but I don't have much choice. _Bring out the Ant Heater!_

The Ant Heater will perform many *Fire Punches*, all round long. But if the Ant Heater cannot do so - for example due to Torment - he will instead *Lick* his enemy, slowly. Yeees... why he lick you...

If the Ant Heater sees anything snatchable, he will *Snatch* it...

Oh, and one last thing... Using a Smoke Ball does not cost an action, so the Ant Heater will begin the battle by using his *Smoke Ball* on the opponent... yes... now you see him, now you not...

*Fire Punch + Smoke Ball / Lick + Smoke Ball / Snatch + Smoke Ball ~ Fire Punch / Lick / Snatch ~ Fire Punch / Lick / Snatch*


----------



## Meowth (May 4, 2015)

Accuracy drops are pretty gross, so let's be a dirty *Thief* by snatching that Smoke Ball off him and popping it in his face before he can use it. If he uses it before you get to him, though, just put up a *Reflect *to make those Fire Punches sting a bit less.

If you used Reflect on the first action, wait until he attacks and retaliate with *Payback*. If you didn't, use *Reflect *now. In either case, use a delayed *Payback *on the third action.

*Thief + Smoke Ball/Reflect ~ Reflect/Payback ~ Payback*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 5, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


*Pre-Round*

Imposing, majestic, hand-made with the finest oak and cherry, the windswept Dusky Bridge was swaying gently in the fresh morning breeze, innocent, unsuspecting of the terrible fate forthcoming. Lord of the Fireflies, in responsible referee fashion, was napping noisily on his Altaria. The dragon was describing large circles around the area, on the lookout for the arriving battlers. In the distance, a large round shape appeared, aimlessly floating about. Luckily, a strong wind pushed the Drifblim in the right direction, and Sandfroidish was able to loosen its grip on the cloud-shaped tuft atop the balloon Pokémon and slide down its body, landing softly on the east side of the bridge. Calling back Hindenburg, he asked the referee what the heck was the other battler waiting for, to which he answered with a snore. His welcome rest was interrupted abruptly by the rumble of the earth near the west end of the bridge. Music Dragon was not a man of conventions, and thus when his Steelix erupted from the ground and the trainer came out of its mouth, greeting his fellow Absers, both merely shrugged. Sangfroidish, in a flash of red light, sent out a smirking Sneasel, with a razor-sharp claw clutched in her already razor-sharp-clawed paws. Music Dragon responded with an extravagant _“HA HA”_ and a smug Heatmor, a mysterious violet gem laced around his neck.

The sleepy-eyed referee waved his turquoise flag and the battle began.

*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: Staring at her fiery opponent nervously.
*Commands:* Fire Punch + Smoke Ball / Lick + Smoke Ball / Snatch + Smoke Ball ~ Fire Punch / Lick / Snatch ~ Fire Punch / Lick / Snatch

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _“Where all the ants at?”_
*Commands:* Thief + Smoke Ball/Reflect ~ Reflect/Payback ~ Payback​
*Round I Begins*

Sakuya’s red, velvety ear twitched, and in a surprising burst of speed, she zoomed forward, heading straight for the Ant Heater. She cleared the distance between them in a fraction of a second, dashing along the wooden bridge, expertly avoiding every cracks and gaps. A whim, and she was face-to-face with the dumbfounded Heatmor. In one swift motion, her clawed paw slashed across his soft belly, and through the string of the necklace holding his mysterious gem, but not without losing her grip on her own Razor Claw, which slipped and fell into the abyss below. The Smoke Ball, however, crashed onto the solid wood of the bridge and broke open, releasing its foggy contents, and the Ant Heater was bathed in dense smoke. 

Sakuya, smirking, bounced away from the haze. She could discern the shape of the still confused Ant Heater now nervously sniffing the air in an attempt spot his prey. To Sakuya’s horror, his long nose finally stood still, pointing directly in her direction. The beast’s fist, suddenly alight, cleaved the smoke and hit her jaw in an explosion of crackling flames, sending her a few feet away. She grabbed the handrail just in time to avoid a direct fall to her death knockout. 

Climbing back onto the bridge, Sakuya decided she definitely wouldn’t enjoy another blow of this magnitude, and carefully crafted a shimmering shield, suspended in mid-air, reflecting the faint daylight. She was nearly done when dark tendrils shot from the mist and snaked around the Reflect, pulling it back into the brute's hide. 

She didn’t have the time to mourn the loss of her protective shield, as the Heatmor’s fist was blazing again. This time, she was ready. Even with his accurate sense of smell, the Ant Eater’s aim was a bit off, and when he lurched forward to attack, she dodged swiftly and retaliated with a vicious slash. Instead of digging in his face like she had hoped it would, the hit was sponged by the flickering barrier the foul animal had stolen before. Sakuya scowled. Soon enough, she swore to herself, she would get revenge for what was hers.

Thunderclouds rumbled in the distance. 

*Round I Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status*: Eying the beast warily.
*Used:* Thief + Smoke Ball ~ Reflect ~ Payback

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status*: _“Oops I tripped”_ (-1 accuracy | Surrounded by Smoke Screen: two more rounds; Protected by Reflect: four more actions, 1% energy/action to maintain)
*Used:* Fire Punch ~ Snatch ~ Fire Punch​



Spoiler: Calculations:



Thief – Critical hit! (8/100) – 13% damage, 2% energy.

Fire Punch – Hit (22/100, needed 90 or lower) – 16% damage, 3% energy. No effect (51/100).

Snatch – 3% energy.

Reflect – 1% energy. 

Fire Punch – miss (94/100, needed 90 or lower) – 3% energy.

Payback – 7% damage, 5% energy.



*Notes*

-	Sakuya had to drop her Razor Claw to use the Smoke Ball.
-	Thief was a critical hit regardless. 
-	Still not sure how to handle Snatch. I set it at a 3% base. Sakuya had to pay 1% for the initial Reflect, but Ant Heater will use 1% per action to keep it up.
-	The Ant Heater’s second Fire Punch missed due to the Smoke Screen.
-	Whew, first reffing in ages! Please point out any mistake.

*Next Round* 

-	Sangfroidish commands first.


----------



## Meowth (May 5, 2015)

Damnit, I need to stop overthinking my commands to the point that I forget everything I was even trying to command around. >:V

No matter! Just get that shield out of there with a *Brick Break*. If for some reason he thinks it worthwhile to Protect, use *Nasty Plot* instead.

Once the shield's down, resume the delayed *Payback*s. If you're tormented and just used either Payback or Brick Break, use whichever of those moves you didn't just use.

*Brick Break/Nasty Plot ~ Payback/Brick Break/Nasty Plot ~ Payback/Brick Break/Nasty Plot*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 5, 2015)

N-no! Not the Ball! He stole the Ball!

No matter... The Ant Heater can use *Odor Sleuth* to see through Smokescreens, he is not bothered by them...

Next, the Ant Heater will attempt to *Recycle* the Ball and use it! Glory to the Ball! But if *Recycling* it is impossible, instead he *Lick* you...

And finally, the Ant Heater will take advantage of the opponent's delayed attacks... Sakuya is waiting for the Ant Heater to strike first, so he should have no difficulty in using a *Focus Punch*. Hehehe...!

Now go!!

*Odor Sleuth ~ Recycle + Smoke Ball / Lick ~ Focus Punch*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 6, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status*: Eying the beast warily.
*Commands:* Brick Break/Nasty Plot ~ Payback/Brick Break/Nasty Plot ~ Payback/Brick Break/Nasty Plot

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status*: _“Oops I tripped”_ (-1 accuracy | Surrounded by Smoke Screen: two more rounds; Protected by Reflect: four more actions, 1% energy/action to maintain)
*Commands:* Odor Sleuth ~ Recycle + Smoke Ball / Lick ~ Focus Punch​
*Round II Begins*

The Ant Heater was squinting and blinking, trying to make out Sakuya’s evasive shape through the thick fog. Her shadow appeared behind him, only to deliver a light punch, leaving a deep crack in his iridescent protection, before fading away into darkness. Trashing his head around, the beast tried to follow it, but was hit in the back by a second slash, and this time the cracks ran all around the Reflect. The Ant Heater turned around brutally to fight back, but it was already too late – Sakuya was now above him, and struck the light barrier, shattering it in a thousand shimmering pieces, before landing weightily on the beast’s head and delivering a skull-shaking punch. The Sneasel then retreated into the fog once more.

Enraged, the Ant Heater was for a moment seduced by the idea of following her, but her location was hard to determine. Last time he had tried to make an educated guess, things hadn’t gone so well. But since the beast did possess a quite interesting appendage for a nose, filled to the rim with sensitive olfactory mucosa, and an unbreakable will, surely some visual inconvenience wouldn’t stop him from crushing his enemy. The Ant Heater took a deep breath, and let the air fill his lungs, concentrating on every last odorous particle to pinpoint Sakuya’s exact location. Except, there was this something in the air that got stuck in his nostril, something itchy and tickly. He tried to rub it off quickly and focus on the complex fumes running along his nose, but to no avail. He helplessly broke into a monstrous sneeze. The sheer force of the gust blew the smoke away, and revealed a flummoxed Sakuya.

Now defenceless, she prepared for retaliation. But the Ant Heater had other plans in mind… hmm, yes, other plans… Using his Smoke Ball again was out of the question, since the wicked rat had laid its equally wicked hands on it. The beast began to walk towards Sakuya. She was waiting patiently, ready to strike back. She was expecting some kind of blazing punch, or a fiery breath, or some… fire in any form. But the Ant Heater had other plans in mind… hmm, yes, other plans… His tongue sluggishly snaked out of his mouth, wriggling in the air, and sloooowly licked Sakuya across the face, with such imperturbability and such tremendous awkwardness that it took her a moment to react.

The Ant Heater, rather enjoying himself, received a slap so well deserved it had twice its usual oomph.

Rubbing his painful wound, the Ant Heater concentrated, set to make his next move count. His fist began to glow a bright yellow as it gathered energy from all of its body. Sakuya was immobile, waiting for the beast to move first. The Ant Heater thus had all his time, and when he felt sufficiently calm, he opened his eyes. His opponent had not moved, and now his own claws were a blinding white. In a long, calculated motion, the beast landed a resounding uppercut, its fist exploding in light and hitting Sakuya squarely in the chest, sending her straight into the handrails. Thank Arceus for those handrails.

Gasping for air, the Sneasel got up with difficulty, and, fuelled by her rage, slashed back at the Ant Heater with all her might, but even her rancorous blows paled in comparison to the infernal wallop she had just stomached.

The thunderclouds boomed up above. 

*Round II Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status*: Wheezing in pain.
*Used:* Brick Break ~ Payback ~ Payback

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status*: _“Boom she goes”_
*Used:* Odor Sleuth ~ Lick ~ Focus Punch​


Spoiler: Calculations



Brick Break – 10% damage, 4% energy

Odor Sleuth – 5% energy

Lick – 4% damage, 3% energy

Payback – 15% damage, 5% energy

Focus Punch – 32% damage, 9% energy

Payback – 15% damage, 5% energy



*Notes*

-	lol I practically reffed Odor Sleuth last round, this is awkward.
-	Odor Sleuth worked as expected, the sneeze was just for flavour.
- Wallop... stomach... get it?

*Next Round*

 - Doosic Maggon first.
 - The sky goes pew pew.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 6, 2015)

No running away now, little one...!

First, the Ant Heater will *Taunt* Sakuya, so that she will stay and fight instead of running. Then, the Ant Heater will trap her with a *Fire Spin*, and finally he will *Wrap* her with his tongue, for more lick she!

If the Ant Heater is unable to use his moves - whether because of distance or something else - he will use *Pursuit* instead... and if even that should fail, due to Torment or the like, he will simply follow Sakuya wherever she may be heading. Must stay close at all costs, especially if she leaves the bridge!

*Taunt / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya ~ Fire Spin / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya ~ Wrap / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya*


----------



## Meowth (May 6, 2015)

Okay, the second-to-last thing we want is to stay on this bridge even a second longer. Shit's gonna blow, yo. The _last _thing we want is to be molested by that creature's tongue again. So let's bypass both by rushing off the bridge with an *Agility *before he can do anything about it. Head over to my end, so when he follows us he'll be stuck too far away to hear his commands properly.

Try to keep your distance from the Ant Heater so he can't get you with any of those trapping moves; if you need to use another *Agility *to do so, then go for it. Finally, wait for him to attempt Pursuit on the final action and then use all that speed you've built up to close the distance to him, and attempt to throw him back on the bridge with *Strength *just before it goes up >:D

If he manages to catch up and trap you, use *Curse*; we're not going to need those speed boosts probably, so we may as well turn them into something useful. If you manage to avoid him until the end but you think he might be too heavy to throw onto the bridge, just use *Feint Attack*.

*Agility (escape bridge, my side) ~ avoid Ant Heater/Agility (avoid Ant Heater)/Curse ~ Strength/Curse/Feint Attack*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 6, 2015)

She's getting away! Guards! _Guards!_


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 11, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...



*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status*: Wheezing in pain.
*Commands:* Agility (escape bridge, my side) ~ avoid Ant Heater/Agility (avoid Ant Heater)/Curse ~ Strength/Curse/Feint Attack

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status*: _“Boom she goes”_
*Commands:* Taunt / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya ~ Fire Spin / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya ~ Wrap / Pursuit / Follow Sakuya ​
*Round III Begins*

The Ant Heater rubbed his sore flank; his legendary punch from last round may had packed some serious oomph, but Sakuya’s Payback was no fluff. Boiling-hot blood was dripping from his wound, between his claws, and had awaken a searing rage that scorched his entrails, a rage that fuelled his imagination with words of awe and woe, words so cruel they would without a doubt inspire an ill-fated desire for doom inside his opponent.

But before those cursed words could escape his mouth, the thunderclouds, nearer than ever, suddenly exploded in light and fire, and struck down the Dusky Bridge with an eardrum-splitting thunderbolt. Before the Ant Heater could even open his blinded eyes, the bridge was alight with hellish flames. While the fire-type was fairly comfortable around those, he was quick to notice that his opponent had broken into a run. Actually, as soon as the thunder had struck, Sakuya had realized it was a bad idea to stay where she was. Fizzling embers were flying in every direction, the ropes holding the bridge together were on fire, and the whole thing was just inconveniently hot. Working up her muscles, she had quickly fled towards her trainer. 

But the Ant Eater wouldn’t have any of that. Soon coming to the realization that his cleverly concocted insults wouldn’t reach Sakuya, he instead shot his tongue in a straight line, aiming for the fleeing Sneasel. The abnormally long appendage flew like a bullet and wrapped itself around Sakuya’s ankle, making her trip and crash face-first into the ground with the violence of a thousand broken dreams. Using the little time he had, the Ant Heater was able to catch up with Sakuya, still startled by her unexpected landing. He didn’t want to leave the comfort of the flames, but the bridge _was_ about to break, and he expected his trainer wouldn’t approve him going for a swim in the chasm below.

It only took a second of inattention from the fiery beast for Sakuya to escape his slobbery grasp, freeing her ankle and breaking into a run once more, hoping to reach the cliff. She was feeling the thundering footsteps of the heavy Heatmor running after hear, but his thickset body didn’t allow much manoeuvrability. She figured out it was why he had preferred to shoot his horrible, sticky tongue at her once more, and why her head had just banged the wooden planks of the bridge.

When she got up, though, she realized she was just a few feet away from her trainer, who was grinning and waving at her encouragingly. With a kick, she loosened the Ant Heater’s grip again, and finally reached the cliff. The clapping of the breaking ropes echoed in the distance as the beast caught up with her, panting loudly. Sakuya looked down at her own biceps in disappointment. The hulking beast before her would sprout wings and fly before she could ever hope to lift him and throw him down in the abyss. Instead, she opted on playing on her strengths: malicious, unpredictable and generation-VI-grammar-corrected attacks. She faded away into darkness. The Ant Heater, catching his breath, raised his head only to meet Sangfroidish's amused gaze. A split-second later, he felt his back burn in pain as Sakuya reappeared and lashed out with dark-energy imbued claws. For a moment, she sneered at the wailing beast, but she forever regretted this moment of distraction, as the Ant Heater slipped out his tongue for a final round, and wrapped it around her waist. The Sneasel trashed about for a short while, but to no avail; the hold was tight and there was no escaping from the fiendish tongue from hell.

The Dusky Bridge, eaten by the flames, finally broke apart and each half came crashing along the rock faces. The thunderclouds gave way to a raging snowstorm, and even with his trusty megaphone, Music Dragon’s desperate calls for help and/or pizza were half-drown in the blizzard.

*Round III Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 72%
*Status*: _"EWW"_ Utterly disgusted. Also in pain. (+2 speed | Wrapped: 1% damage/action: four more actions)
*Used:* Agility (escape bridge, my side) ~ Agility (avoid Ant Heater) ~ Feint Attack

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 56%
*Status*: _“Bye bye bridge! Also ouch”_
*Commands:* Pursuit ~ Pursuit ~ Wrap​


Spoiler: Calculations



Agility – 2% energy

Pursuit – 7% damage, 4% energy

Agility –  2% energy

Pursuit – 7% damage, 4% energy

Feint Attack – 10% damage, 2% energy

Wrap – 3% damage, 1% energy



*Notes:*
- Sorry it's taken so much time! I was busy with school and partyyy
-	On the first action, The Ant Heater defaulted to Pursuit because Sakuya would’ve been too far away for an effective Taunt. Pursuit partially prevented the escape, and Agility gave a +1 to speed instead of +2.
-	The same happened on the second action, as Sakuya couldn’t cross all the bridge with an interrupted Agility. Both battlers were nearing Sangfroidish's side by the end of the second action.
-	The Ant Heater had to expand 3% energy on actions one and two to follow Sakuya, though it didn’t cost the action to do so due to the nature of his attacks.
-	Heatmor is twice the weight of Sneasel, so Sakuya wouldn’t have been able to throw The Ant Heater off the cliff, so she used Feint Attack instead.
-	I rolled Wrap so it would either wrap Sakuya’s torso, her torso and one arm, or her torso and both arms. I rolled a 1, so only her torso is trapped. It will still be hard to execute any movement-relying command.
-	This round’s commands were a bit harder to interpret, so let me know if something seems off.

*Next round:*
-	Music Dragon’s commands have a 25% chance of being randomized.
-	Sangfroidish orders first.


----------



## nastypass (May 11, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> -	Meursault orders first.


While I appreciate the invitation, I must decline.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 11, 2015)

Erhm, why?


----------



## Music Dragon (May 11, 2015)

Meursault said:


> While I appreciate the invitation, I must decline.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Erhm, why?


Yes, why? By all means, join us; together we could win this battle easily! With your wits and my licky, we'd be unstoppable! Or would you rather side with Sangfroidish, that soggy cake? Ha! I can take both of you! En garde!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 11, 2015)

LOL how did I even

fixed


----------



## Meowth (May 11, 2015)

how could you meursault, together we could have done great things D:

Anyway, this is just super scary. Why does that stupid thing have so many super-tough fighting moves >:/ All we can really do is spam *Feint Attack* and hope some commands get lost on their way across. If he protects, make that *Feint *instead. If you can't hit him with anything at all for some reason (unless it's because he has a substitute), use *Curse*.

*Feint Attack/Feint/Curse x3*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 12, 2015)

?҉̵̢̕͝?̡͏?̷͠͠?̴̨͝?̴͞͠... Hello? Ant Heater, can ?̷̸̸&̶̨͟͡/̷͞#̸͜͞¤҉̕͘̕͟  hear me? Ant Heater! Come in, Ant Heater! Godda¤̸͟͡%̷̧̡͟&̨̕͢#̡̧͘҉%̡̧̛͢͝&҉͘ knew it was a waste of time tr"̸͟͏͠¤̛͜͝%͘͡&͢͢҉̵͟"̶̷̵̀#̛̕͞¤̸̧̛%̴̀͘͟ surgically implan/̸̢̨̀#̡͘%̢̀¤҉̛͡&̛͝͡#͏̵̧̢͡¤̷̡̕͏%̸͜͞͠  &̸̀̕#̢͢¤̸̶̧¤̢̧̕͜͠&̸̶̨&̵̷҉͘͠/̵́҉̶̢ walkie-talkie in your brain. I guess w/̵͝¤̴̴¤͢͝͏́͡%͡͞&̷̛́̀͜&̶̸̸͡"̸̕/̡̡̕͟¤́͏͝!͜҉̕͜͝#͏҉̛"̶̸̛͢͠&̧͘"̶̨́/͏(̨)̸̵̢͟͞¤̷̴̡#҉̡̧̛́&̕#̧̢͢͏&̡̕͞(̨̨/̛&̢͜͡%̶̧̨̢͟¤̢҉̡#̛҉&̸́/́͜"̧̢͘¤͜͡%͏̀͡/̸̵̧́͞a more expensive model next time. A#̸̀¤̀͠%͘͢͠&̸̀͏/̷̸̧̛̕(̷̀͘҉=̧͟͞#̷́#̵͏͏"҉́#̕͝%̀́͞͞&̛́͘(̶̡̢͟͝ orders are to *(̷͢͡"̕%͘͡҉̕͞&́͝(҉҉͠͞/̶̡͡¤̨́Punch* her until she drops dead, you hear me? )̨̀̀͏̵%̡̢̨̛҉(҉͢)҉̧̢͟͡&̧͜¤͏̶͠ need to *?̵͝҉̴͏/̷̸̷͝͠(́͜͞͡)̢͢͢҉(͘҉̨̛̀%̛́(̵͏͢!͏͞ Punch* her! Ant Heater, can you hear me?

*??? Punch ~ ??? Punch ~ ??? Punch*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 24, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 72%
*Status*: Wheezing in pain. (+2 speed | Wrapped: 1% damage/action: four more actions)
*Commands:* Feint Attack / Feint / Curse x3

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 62%
*Status*: _“Boom she goes”_
*Commands:* ??? Punch ~ ??? Punch ~ ??? Punch​
*Round IV Begins*

Gasping for air, Sakuya squirmed and squirmed to escape The Ant Heater’s tongue – alas, such an endeavour was utterly pointless; the grasp only grew tighter with each effort. Fortunately, Sangfroidish’s presence near the beast was comforting, and the Sneasel was able to relax her muscles and loosen the grip, and an instant was sufficient for her to fade into nothingness. Suddenly, The Ant Heater’s tongue was seizing thin air, and the fire-type, dumbfounded, looked around for a moment, puzzled. Squinting, he was hoping to make out Sakuya's shape in the storm. He hoped for a second she had miraculously thrown herself off the cliff. It was, however, quite challenging for the beast to be attentive to his surrounding, with his trainer’s incomprehensible orders buzzing in his right earhole. 

The Ant Heater’s confusion was cut short by a swift slash to the face, as Sakuya reappeared before him. Seizing his opportunity, he reacted with the only thing he had deciphered from Music Dragon gibberish – PUNCH. Trusting his guts, he shot his fist forward, delivering a quick blow to Sakuya’s side before she disappeared again. His success bolstered his confidence, and standing firm he waited. When the sneaky animal popped up above him with another vicious hit, he riposted, ignoring the pain. Oblivious to his own fleeting stamina, focusing only on his opponent’s imperceptible movements, he waited.

Sangfroidish was still, trying to read The Ant Heater’s movements. On the opposite side of the abyss, Music Dragon was silent, closely following the battle through wind-powered binoculars. Caught up in the raging snowstorm, they were zooming in at maximum capacity.

Sakuya emerged from the blizzard and aimed straight for The Ant Heater’s neck. She did not notice the purplish aura that snaked around the beast’s clenched fist, nor did she comprehend how such a hulk could realistically spin around so fast. Fortunately, her incredulousness lasted for about half a split-second as The Ant Heater hit her squarely in the chest before she could reach him, knocking her out instantly. 

Sangfroidish recalled his fallen battler with a sigh as Music Dragon’s howls of joy were drowned in the storm. He would have to wait to brag, as his solar-powered megaphone had died out. 

*Round IV Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Sakuya – female
Inner Focus | Razor Claw
*Stats:* (+2|-1|-2|+1|115)
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 62%
*Status*: _“@o@”_ – Knocked out!  
*Used:* Feint Attack ~ Feint Attack ~ ded

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 51%
*Status*: _“ooooooof”_ (+2 attack)
*Used:* Power-Up-Punch ~ Power-Up-Punch ~ Sucker Punch​



Spoiler: Calculations



Feint Attack – 10% damage, 5% energy

Power-Up-Punch – 10% damage, 3% energy

Feint Attack – 10% damage, 5% energy

Power-Up-Punch – 11% damage, 3% energy

Sucker Punch – 9% damage, 5% energy



*Notes:*
 - My sincerest apologies for the monstrous delay. I’ll try to catch up by reffing as quickly as humanely conceivable in the next few days, but I leave for a trip on Monday. Until then, if you get your orders in quickly, I should be able to write two-three reffings, I hope.
 - Uuuuurgh, I really didn’t know what to do with Music Dragon’s commands, since it’s not exactly, well, what was supposed to happen, but I guess we should be encouraging creative ways to circumvent obstacles, so I went with my guts and picked a random punch move for every action. Music Dragon happens to be a fairly lucky fellow.

*Next Round:*
-	Sangfroidish sends out.
-	Music Dragon orders NORMALLY PLZ… or otherwise because fuck dem rules


----------



## Meowth (Jun 24, 2015)

damnit if that last punch had been _anything but_ sucker punch

Ah well, not like the knockout would've been any good to Sakuya anyway. Chester, you're up!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 26, 2015)

Chester, eh? Who is this Ch... wait a minute. Chester!?

_The Ball! The Ball! The Ball!_

The Ant Heater _must_ steal the Ball at all costs! No matter what happens, you must *Thieve* it. You will follow it to the end of the world if need be! You will risk your life for it! The Ball is your _main objective_, understood? When you obtain the Ball - and I say _when_, not _if_ - you will use it immediately, since doing so does not cost an action.

Once the Ball is no longer a concern, switch to *Lick He*! In fact, if the Ant Heater still has an action to spare, he should try to combo with *Gastro Acid* for extra-gross lick!

Can you hear me, Ant Heater? The Ball! Get the Ball!! Are you listening!? I swear to god, if you mess this up...!

*Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick + Gastro Acid ~ Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick + Gastro Acid ~ Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick*


----------



## Meowth (Jun 26, 2015)

He wants a ball, huh? Well, if he wants a ball, we'll damn well give him one, Chester! A *Shadow Ball*, to be precise. That should get him out of our hair immediately, but if he takes one and somehow miraculously survives it, see how _he _likes being *Lick*ed.

*Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball/Lick ~ Shadow Ball/Lick*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 27, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


*Pre-Round*

Sangfroidish, unshaken, shook out another Pokéball from his trenchcoat, this one stamped with a bright yellow crescent moon, as soon as Sakuya was recalled. Thick wisps of dark smoke sipped out of the device, assembling in a cloud, until it solidified and opened its mischievous eyes and wide, sharp-toothed smile.

The Ant Heater sighed in desperation. 

*Sangfroidish*














Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _“Hm.”_ Smirking haughtily.  
*Commands:* Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball/Lick ~ Shadow Ball/Lick

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 51%
*Status*: _“oh noe”_ (+2 attack)
*Commands:* Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick + Gastro Acid ~ Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick + Gastro Acid ~ Thief (+ Smoke Ball) / Lick​
*Round V Begins*

But even in most desperate times, good fortune may find a way to slip past demonic instances and soak you with luck. For The Ant Heater, it had taken the form of the purplish sphere orbiting around the dense, noxious gas cloud pretending to be a pokémon like a persistent satellite. He ran forward heavily, hoping to get his hand on the gleaming Smoke Ball.

Chester, however, had already begun the creation of a projectile of shadows inside his mouth, and spit it at The Ant Heater as soon a he was close enough. The Shadow Ball seared across his muzzle, stopping him right in his track and leaving him sprawling and Chester sneering.

*Round V Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 97%
*Status*: _“Ha!”_ 
*Used:* Shadow Ball ~ _dance_ ~ _fool_

*Music Dragon*














Ant Heater – male
Flash Fire | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (+1|-1|+1|-1|65) 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 51%
*Status*: _“@(/@”_ - Knocked Out!
*Used:* _How dare-_ ~ _Oof_ ~ ded​


Spoiler: Calculations:



Shadow Ball - 15% damage, 3% energy



*Notes:*
 - Just so you know, I'll be using a new critical hit scale - 1/20 chance of adding a 1.25 multiplier to the attack, boosted by 2/20 for each critical hit level.

*Next round:*
 - Music Dragon sends out.
 - Sangfroidish commands first.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm. Let's go with Corphoot, a little crab guy!


----------



## Meowth (Jul 4, 2015)

That was Marvelous, Chester! Truly you are a ferocious Ant Heater Defeater.

A Corphish, eh? Well, all his super-effective Dark moves are much too contact-requiring to make it across that canyon, while our Electric ones should have no such restriction! Therefore, strike him with a trio of *Thunderbolt*s. If he manages to end up out of range via Dig or anything of the sort, or he's protecting... well, we don't really have anything self-targeting that's worth using in such a case, so just set up a medium *Substitute* the first time and *Chill *thereafter.

*Thunderbolt/Substitute ~ Thunderbolt/Substitute/Chill ~ Thunderbolt/Substitute/Chill*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh! It didn't occur to me that little Corphoot would be sent out on my side of the canyon, but that's okay - I like ranged combat anyway. Honestly, *Digging* down doesn't seem like a bad idea. I know it sounds boring, but we'll need the setup in the rounds to come. Once you're hidden underground, start by *Honing your Claws*; the accuracy increase should let you aim properly even from afar. After that, *Mud Sport* should protect you from any incoming Thunderbolts.

*Dig (down) ~ Hone Claws ~ Mud Sport*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 1, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


Unfazed, Music Dragon recalled the Ant Heater before its bulging form was completely covered in snow. The red beam zoomed across the canyon and embraced the fire-type’s motionless form, and a split-second later there was no way to know a huge fire-spitting anteater had been lying there. Chester merely cackled. If his next opponent were as flimsy as this one, the battle would be over in no time. As he looked intently at Music Dragon, who was angrily foraging the depths of his bag for _that one pokéball where is it goddamnit_, he caught a moving shadow in the corner of its eye. His flashy headgear sending a red gleam through the snow, Godot approached Sangfroidish’s side of the battlefield, straining to carry an incredible arsenal of tools, levers and ropes.
Likewise, and large, clumsy man made his way to Music Dragon’s side, carrying his share of repairing needs. He jumped and dropped everything as the trainer noisily celebrated the finding of the pokéball he was looking for, at long last. Bursting open, it shot out a small crustacean-like creature. The Corphish snapped his pincers in discomfort as the icy wing hit his red exoskeleton and his soft belly. Detective Gumshow merely grumbled as he picked up the tools again. 
The wintry wind howled as Corphoot peered through the snowstorm, barely making out Chester’s ethereal shape. Why the hell am I here was the first thought that flooded his mind as he desperately tried to warm up.

*Sangfroidish*














Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 97%
*Status*: _“…what’s with that headgear I mean honestly”_ 
*Commands:* Thunderbolt/Substitute ~ Thunderbolt/Substitute/Chill ~ Thunderbolt/Substitute/Chill

*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _“O^O”_ – Watching his opponent carefully. 
*Commands:* Dig (down) ~ Hone Claws ~ Mud Sport​
*Round VI begins*

Corphoot’s tiny, trembling shape was merely a dark blotch in the white canvas of Chester’s point of view, but the Gaslty’s ghostly gaze gleefully gouged the snowstorm, and for a short moment, the poor crustacean was clearly in sight. All Corphoot could do is brace himself for the attack foretold by the ominous, cackling laugh of the ghost-type on the other side of the chasm, while clawing wildly at the ground to create a hole deep enough to hide in. Alas, a flash of light cleaved the snow and a thunderbolt crashed upon him with great might, sending him a few feet away. Chester chortled as Corphoot, fazed and fried, redoubled his efforts to dig through the frosted soil. Adding a little bit of his internal water resources to the mix, he finally was able to tear the earth apart and scuttle inside.

Corphoot suddenly out of view, Chester figured he might as well create some company. He closed his eyes, and snow flakes before him stopped falling randomly on the ground, instead swirling about in a small albeit unsettling vortex. The phenomenon, as seconds zoomed by, formed a semi-solid sphere, which also grew eyes and pointy teeth. As some life energy ebbed away from Chester and into the Substitute, its glare lit awake and it began trashing about, eager to team up with its creator to _fuck shit up_. Disappointingly, Chester was only napping at that point, for lack of a better thing to do.

Meanwhile, Corphoot was furiously and methodically scraping his pincers against each other, expertly sharpening their edges for some extra hurt later on. That would require him to get out of his uncomfortable hide, however, and facing the Gastly without protection. The mud around him was frozen solid, so rolling around in it didn’t seem like a viable option. As a master of improvisation, Corphoot ingeniously realized all he needed was some additional water. Amazed at his own genius, he gargled happily and belched forth a copious amount of the tepid liquid stored inside obscure pouches, then merrily squirmed about in the soothing mess it created.

Far away from this foul scene, Chester woke up, brimming with energy and ready to summon the evils that would descend upon his muddy opponent.

*Round VI Ends*

*Sangfroidish*














Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status*: _“You hide, mediocre creature, you wait…”_
*Used:* Thunderbolt ~ Substitute ~ Chill





 - 15%

*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status*: _“^v^”_ – Having a nice time. (+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy | Muddy: three more rounds | Underground) 
*Used:* Dig (down) ~ Hone Claws ~ Mud Sport​


Spoiler: Calculations



Thunderbolt – 18% damage, 5% energy

Dig (down) – 4% energy

Substitute – 15% health, 8% energy

Hone Claws – 2% energy

Chill – restored 10% energy

Mud Sport – 6% energy



*Notes:*
-	Both Dig and Mud Sport took more energy to execute due to the presence of permafrost. Since Corphoot is a water-type, he intuitively used some of his own water to ease the task.

*Next Round:*
 - Music Dragon orders first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 7, 2015)

DQ warning for Music Dragon. You have a few days to order because I won't count the 48 hours anyways.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Hmm! Now that you've boosted your accuracy, you should have no trouble *Scalding* your enemy - just be careful not to hit the bridge! If Chester has been commanded to deflect your attack or if you can't hit him for whatever reason, just do a happy little *Dragon Dance*; if you can hit him, but Scald has been Spited/Disabled/made inaccessible somehow, switch to *Water Pulse*. Hoo boy!

*Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse ~ Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse ~ Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 7, 2015)

Now that accuracy boost simply won't do! Just who does our opponent think he is, thinking he can have nice things?! Start by taking it away with a* Clear Smog*. If you don't think the smog will work from across the canyon, fire off an* Energy Ball* instead. Then use two more *Energy Ball*s.

*Clear Smog/Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 12, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...


*Sangfroidish*














Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status*: _“You hide, mediocre creature, you wait…”_
*Commands:* Clear Smog/Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball





 - 15%

*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status*: _“^v^”_ – Having a nice time. (+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy | Muddy: three more rounds | Underground) 
*Commands:* Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse ~ Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse ~ Scald / Dragon Dance / Water Pulse​
*Round VII begins*

Chester wondered for a moment whether his trainer was serious or his mind was getting numb from the snow. His ears were red and frostbitten, suggesting the latter, but his stare was deadly. Still Chester saw no point in trying to attack his opponent while he was stubbornly hiding underground. Given no other option, he sighed and gathered mysterious fumes inside his hollow body. Whitish smoke began seeping out of the corners of his mouth and from his nostrils. With a violent cough, he expelled a thick, cloudy projectile that lazily arced across the canyon, exploding a few feet away from the hole in which Corphoot was confused. His trainer, too, had given befuddling orders. How was he supposed to reach Chester while in there? Timidly, he began crawling up towards the surface; to see at least was the ghost was up to. As soon as he shot his head out, expecting a breath of fresh air, he was greeted with fog as irritating as it was unexpected. The weird substance baffled him enough to make him lose all his concentration, but his pincers remained as sharp as ever.

A green light shone from the other side of the chasm. Like a confused comet, it shot from the ground, flew across like it was nobody else’s business, over a dazzled Corphoot, aiming for the stars and above… before it detonated in mid-air, showering the battlefield with bright and tickly ashes. Corphoot marvelled at the sight, while Chester swore loudly at his poor aim. Unfortunately, that squarely revealed his position, and Corphoot lost no time – summoning the power of his otherworldly insides, he gathered boiling-hot water in his mouth, and spit the scalding liquid expertly at Chester. It had some time to cool down making all its way to its target, but as Chester’s substitute got in the way, the now uncomfortably warm torrent poured inside a small crack, left behind by Chester’s haste, and nearly broke the snowghost apart. It held on a thread of hope, no longer cackling childishly, and Chester groaned. He could no longer fool around shooting energy spheres all over the place. Through adroit levitation, he immobilized himself, and began gathering energy from plants around him, the grass buried beneath the snow, the trees in deep slumber, his trainer’s portable cacti – the green light shone once more, but to Corphoot, it was scarier than beautiful now. Chester shot the Energy Ball forward, and our poor crustacean wasn’t quick enough. It landed squarely on his chest, sending him a handful of feet away. 

Chester jerked in laughter, but it wasn’t long before a second scalding shower disintegrated his substitute before his eyes. He wasn’t laughing anymore. 

*Round VII ends*















Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status*: _“You little piece of-”_ - Healthy but huffy.
*Used:* Clear Smog ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball


*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status*: _“>o<”_ – Hurt. (+1 Attack | Muddy: two more rounds) 
*Used:* Climb up ~ Scald ~ Scald ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Clear Smog – 3% energy (accuracy roll: 99/100)

Climb up – 1% energy

Energy Ball – 5% energy (missed – 99/100)

Scald – 14% damage, 5% energy (critical hit)

Energy Ball – 18% damage, 5% energy

Scald – 10% damage, 5% energy



*Notes:*
-	Since Corphoot was still underground at the beginning of the round, and none of you seemed to notice, I had Corphoot expend some energy and his first action to climb out.
-	Because of that, Clear Smog missed (especially with its absurd accuracy roll), but its lingering nature still reset Corphoot’s accuracy.
-	His attack boost wasn’t affected due to Hyper Cutter. 
-	The first Energy Ball missed.
-	The first Scald was a critical hit, but it wasn’t enough to break Chester’s substitute.
- How much is a handful of feet?

*Next Round:*
 - Sangfroidish orders first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 17, 2015)

Early DQ warning for Sangfroidish. You a have around 48 hours to post.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 17, 2015)

whoops

*Energy Ball*s are hurting nicely, so let's keep throwing those over. If he's protecting, digging, or otherwise unable to be hit, just *Chill*. There's not much else of use we can do at this range, so that should be all.

*Energy Ball/Chill x3*


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 27, 2015)

Hrrm. This is getting boring! It's just balls being tossed back and forth, like in Zelda! I'm going to try to spice things up a bit. Corphoot, for this round, I want you to position yourself behind the pillars that make up the portal of the bridge! If we're lucky, maybe we can trick Chester into attacking the bridge - and if we're unlucky, well... it's worth a try, in any case.

Now, on to your actual commands. See if you're able to *Spite* those Energy Balls despite the distance. If you're too far away to do that, try *Scald* again. Next, let's experiment a bit and see what your *Hidden Power* is! If we're lucky, it'll turn out to be useful. And finally, if your Hidden Power is something that's super-effective against Chester, use it again; otherwise, I think *Scald* might be the better option.

At all times, though, make sure you're positioned correctly, putting the bridge supports between you and Chester; if you can't take cover and attack at the same time, just hunker down and *Chill* instead.

*Spite / Scald / Chill ~ Hidden Power / Chill ~ Hidden Power / Scald / Chill*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...
















Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status*: _“You little piece of-”_ - Healthy but huffy.
*Used:* Clear Smog ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball


*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status*: _“>o<”_ – Hurt. (+1 Attack | Muddy: two more rounds) 
*Used:* Climb up ~ Scald ~ Scald ​
*Round VIII begins*

As Detective Gumshoe and Godot initiated the final steps of the work they’d been at for the past few rounds, Corphoot hurried behind a massive pillar only recently stood up, cursing at himself. He _should_ have thought about this earlier. He used the opportunity to chant an old, forsaken song, in preparation for Chester’s next move. The ghost grumbled. The little brat had once again escaped his sight, very obviously hidden behind a wooden pole. He hoped such puny tactics would do very little in protecting him against his onslaught. Sniggering, he once again summoned the energy from the plants all around him, condensing it into a crackling sphere before his eyes, and sent it straight to Corphoot’s hideout. The projectile shattered against the wooden pole in an explosion of green sparks. The orange crustacean jumped in surprise, but remained unscathed, and sent his malevolent plea to the skies, in hope it would ever reach its target.

Nothing had gone as expected for Chester. Not only his attack had failed completely, but he was now on the receiving end of an expert coffee-mug throw, courtesy of a fuming Godot. The china exploded on contact and bit through the Gastly’s incorporeal body for some reason, and the boiling-hot coffee scorched the open wounds. Coprhoot’s curse then befell its target, and suddenly even thinking about plants became tiring for Chester.

Traumatized by the green blast, Corphoot decided it would be preferable to stay hidden and relax.

Shocked by the coffee, Chester figured it was in his best interests to lay low for now and chill.

Thankful for the unexpected amnesty, Godot and Detective Gumshoe finished repairing the bridge in peace, and left the battlefield shortly afterwards, unaware they would inevitably have to start over. 

..and over…

…and over.

*Round VIII ends*















Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 98%
*Status*: _“…”_ – Completely relaxed. (-1 Defense | Burned, moderate: Physical moves have 2/3 base power, 3% damage / round | Energy Ball Spited)
*Used:* Energy Ball (pillar) ~ Chill ~ Chill


*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status*: _“^v^”_ – Thoroughly refreshed. (+1 Attack | Muddy: one more round) 
*Used:* Hide + Spite ~ Chill ~ Chill ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Chester’s Health: 85% - 5% (Scalding Coffee) – 3% (burn) = 77%

Chester’s Energy: 83% - 5% (Energy Ball) + 10% (Chill) + 10% (Chill) = 98%

Corphoot’s Health: 64%

Corphoot’s Energy: 77% - 1% (Hide) - 5% (Spite) + 10% (Chill) + 10% (Chill) = 91%



*Notes:*
-	I figured Corphoot wouldn’t be very far from the bridge at that point, so he successfully hid behind a pillar before Chester could hit him with Energy Ball. Since Energy Ball easily passed the accuracy check, it hit the pillar and Chester was rewarded with a scalding cup of coffee.
-	Spite was usable from behind the pillar, but…
-	Afterwards, Corphoot wouldn’t budge, as per MD’s conditional (he logically couldn’t send a Hidden Power / Scald and stay hidden at the same time), so both of them just Chilled for the rest of the round. Come on guys (it would have been an effective strategy if not for that last conditional, though!).
-	On the bright side, the bridge is now repaired and ready for further destruction!

*Next Round:*
 - Music Dragon orders first.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 29, 2015)

Ahaha! _Ahahahaha!_ Now you're on _my_ turf, you little spook! CLAW HIM! CUTCUTCUTCUT!

Hurry across the bridge with *Aqua Jet* - use it as many times as you have to in order to get in range! Once you're on the other side, it's time to *Crunch*! Or, if you can't Crunch him for whatever reason, *Night Slash* him! ARARARARA! *STABBY KRABBY!*

*Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet / Crunch / Night Slash ~ Aqua Jet / Crunch / Night Slash*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 29, 2015)

My original intention was actually to have the battlers immediately reset back onto the bridge once it's fixed but technically I guess I never said that anywhere so nevermind

Let him come to you, then hurl that Smoke Ball in his stupid crustacean face! Then proceed to *Giga Drain* his delicious health for the remainder of the round. If he doesn't make it to you straight away, hurl *Shadow Ball*s at him while he's skittering his way over.

*throw Smoke Ball + Giga Drain/Giga Drain/Shadow Ball x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 26, 2015)

> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> ...

















Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 98%
*Status*: _“…”_ – Completely relaxed. (-1 Defense | Burned, moderate: Physical moves have 2/3 base power, 3% damage / round | Energy Ball Spited)
*Commands:* throw Smoke Ball + Giga Drain/Giga Drain/Shadow Ball x3

*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status*: _“^v^”_ – Thoroughly refreshed. (+1 Attack | Muddy: one more round) 
*Commands:* Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet / Crunch / Night Slash ~ Aqua Jet / Crunch / Night Slash ​
*Round IX begins*

Corphoot clenched his claws, fiery orange under the burning light of the sun, which had finally pierced the thick clouds that had been showering them with snow for the past month (oops). While usually such light dried him up and devoured his energy, in this very moment it was filling him with hot-blooded spirit and the power of youth! A burning desire to grab his foe by its incorporeal throat and shake the will out of him!

With a bang, a gushing current exploded from under his feet, and like a frickin’ bullet he shot out from behind the newly repaired pillar, bending and felling it under the sheer pressure of the water propelling him. In the blink of an eye he was across the bridge and just before an astonished Chester. The Gastly jumped in surprise, careful to detonate his Smoke Ball just before swiftly levitating out of the way. Outside the thick cloud, he could feel Corphoot’s burning presence, his pincers snapping in boiling will! In no way he wanted to reveal his presence to the orange bullet, but orders were orders, and with no other choice, he opened his mouth wide, and green chunks of life energy seeped out from the smoke, flying straight for Chester, who munched on them avidly. 

Corphoot did not need another hint as to his ghostly foe’s whereabouts. As soon as he noticed the flashing orbs leaving his body, he followed their path by jumping with agility, popping right out of the smokescreen and directly in front of Chester. Before he could even choke on the green orbs, one of Corphoot’s pincers grabbed him by the face, and brutally hurled him down on the bridge, aggravating his china wounds. He kept on snatching life energy in the process. Even as the blazing lobster crashed upon him and pierced his tongue with the many tons of pressure mustered by those cursed pincers of his, he kept a steady stream flowing in between them.

So well that, as the round came to a close, Corphoot was completely exhausted while Chester, badly wounded as he was, was still in pretty fair shape. 

*Round IX ends*















Chester – male
Levitate | Smoke Ball
*Stats:* (-1|-1|+3|-1|80)
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 86%
*Status*: _“Everything going according to plan...”_ – In relatively good shape. (-2 Defense | Burned, moderate: Physical moves have 2/3 base power, 3% damage / round | Energy Ball Spited)
*Used:* Smoke Ball + Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain


*Music Dragon*














Corphoot – male
Hyper Cutter | No item
*Stats:* (+2|+1|-1|-2|35) 
*Health:* 19% (capped)
*Energy:* 81%
*Status*: _“o^O”_ – Bewildered and badly shaken. (+1 Attack, -1 Accuracy)
*Used:* Aqua Jet ~ Crunch ~ Crunch​


Spoiler: Calculations



Chester’s Health: 77% + 9% (Giga Drain) - 16% (Crunch) + 8% (Giga Drain) – 17% (Crunch) + 5% (Giga Drain) -3% (burn)= 63%

Chester’s Energy: 98% - 12% (3x Giga Drain) = 86%

Corphoot’s Health: 64% - 19% (Giga Drain) – 16% (Giga Drain) – 10% (Giga Drain) = 19% (capped)

Corphoot’s Energy: 91% - 2% (Aqua Jet) – 4% (Crunch) – 4% (Crunch) = 81%



*Notes:*
 - The first Giga Drain was critical hit.
 - The first Crunch lowered Chester’s defense.

*Next Round:*
 - Sangfroidish first.


----------



## Meowth (Sep 27, 2015)

The mud is no more! Time to start hitting him with *Thunderbolt*s, Chester. If he muds himself up again, go with *Energy Ball* instead, and if he uses Rest, soak up the last of his energy with *Giga Drain*.

*Thunderbolt/Energy Ball/Giga Drain (energy)*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Oct 6, 2015)

DQ warning for Music Dragon. 48 hours to post or else...


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay, I'm posting this from my phone, so no witty banter this round. You won't last more than an action at most, so we can get away with boring, repetitive commands; just use Payback as much as you can until you go down.

Payback ~ Payback ~ Payback


----------

